# Sticky  American Whitetail Inc. Competition and Range Targets



## Bob Furman

Maybe post some links for the newbies 

Any really good, smoking deals??



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanseedfarm

Thanks!


----------

